# Pregnant Lyft driver knifed to death in Phoenix



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

https://www.abc15.com/news/region-southeast-valley/tempe/pd-pregnant-woman-stabbed-in-parking-lot-dies

*Tempe PD: Suspect stabbed, killed pregnant Lyft driver before taking off in car*

TEMPE - Tempe police have identified a 39-year-old pregnant woman who was stabbed to death by a man who had requested her Lyft services early Sunday morning.

Police say they responded to an apartment complex near 8th Street and McClintock at 1:30 a.m. after reports of a woman screaming in the parking lot.

When police arrived, they found Kristina Howato suffering from stab wounds.

Howato was working early Sunday when she received a pickup request in west Tempe, said Sgt. Ron Elcock. Fabian Durazo, 20, allegedly attacked Howato when they arrived at an apartment complex about a half-mile away and fled in her SUV.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I just read this and was gettin ready to post it. There was also an incident in New York where a bicyclist beat a driver with a lock then hopped on his car and was yelling. 
Word of advice...carry a weapon. Pepper Spray, Taser, Nunchuks, firearm of choice, etc. The only thing Uber can do is deactivate you but you may still be alive. 
Honestly, at this point we really should ban together and get the weapon policy removed.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Well...that is just horrible.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

130 am... all these bad activities happen late night and early mornings
That is why they need to charge extra at night, after 11 pm
Double the rates
Background check on pax's also must be done
Cancellation and acceptance rate should not be counted against you between 10 pm and 5 am


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TBone said:


> Honestly, at this point we really should ban together and get the weapon policy removed.


What weapon policy?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sodium101 said:


> https://www.abc15.com/news/region-southeast-valley/tempe/pd-pregnant-woman-stabbed-in-parking-lot-dies
> 
> *Tempe PD: Suspect stabbed, killed pregnant Lyft driver before taking off in car*
> 
> ...


Jeeze !
This is Horrible.
Double Murder .
For What ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Jeeze !
> This is Horrible.
> Double Murder .
> For What ?


This guy had to be seriously doped up on something. Even so they should give him the death penalty.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This guy had to be seriously doped up on something. Even so they should give him the death penalty.


One of the Lowest things a human can do.

Murder a pregnant woman working to have a future.

And for what ?
To steal her car ?

Hell is deep. He will not see the bottom.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

mbd said:


> 130 am... all these bad activities happen late night and early mornings
> That is why they need to charge extra at night, after 11 pm
> Double the rates
> Background check on pax's also must be done
> Cancellation and acceptance rate should not be counted against you between 10 pm and 5 am


Problem is if either Lyft or Uber do this, they will lose market share. This is why it's up to the government to enforce that these measures are enacted by the company, that way it falls outside of market dynamics which will always favor the greediest company.

But even if all these measures were taken, it's possible this still could happen. I say every rider has an in depth psychological screening before being allowed access. Otherwise every driver will live in fear like this. Matter of fact, I believe every citizen (and illegal immigrant) of the country should be required to have annual psychological screenings. We are a screwed up society. It's time the government fix it. They're the one's who ruined us. Especially Obama.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Jeeze !
> This is Horrible.
> Double Murder .
> For What ?


 For the pleasure to meet very exciting and very interesting people and driving for charity and donations
Lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> 130 am... all these bad activities happen late night and early mornings
> That is why they need to charge extra at night, after 11 pm
> Double the rates
> Background check on pax's also must be done
> Cancellation and acceptance rate should not be counted against you between 10 pm and 5 am


What a terrible crime. This should be a Featured thread. This forum should warn as many Uber drivers as possible. 1:30 AM is a potentially dangerous time for any female to be driving.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Lyft decided to de-active the perps account _ _Like that is going to do anything while he is in jail. The woman also leaves behind 2 young kids, this woman is my age. Pretty sad to think it could happen to any one of us, getting shanked in the neck by a pax. She was probably trying to earn some extra coin after her kids were asleep and before the birth of the 3rd kiddo. Her family will have reminders of the event every time they are on the road and sees a Lyft/Uber sticker. _

https://www.azfamily.com/news/pd-pr...cle_0c6096f4-234f-11e9-999c-57f0087fda31.html

Howato has two children - a 2-year-old and a 4-year-old. They are with family members.

"We were shocked and deeply saddened to learn of this tragedy, and our thoughts are with the family and friends of the victims," Lyft said in a statement emailed to Arizona's Family. "The safety of the Lyft community is our top priority. The passenger's account has been permanently deactivated and we are actively assisting law enforcement with their investigation."
_


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

*The driver earned $2.62 for that trip!*


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

itsablackmarket said:


> Problem is if either Lyft or Uber do this, they will lose market share. This is why it's up to the government to enforce that these measures are enacted by the company, that way it falls outside of market dynamics which will always favor the greediest company.
> 
> But even if all these measures were taken, it's possible this still could happen. I say every rider has an in depth psychological screening before being allowed access. Otherwise every driver will live in fear like this. Matter of fact, I believe every citizen (and illegal immigrant) of the country should be required to have annual psychological screenings. We are a screwed up society. It's time the government fix it. They're the one's who ruined us. Especially Obama.


The fed is big enough, and mess too much up. Let the free market deal with Uber and lyft. Also good god man your suppose annual psychological screening would be the death of democracy and violates so many basic rights. Never trade freedom for false security.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Every driver should be able to see a recent pic of pax and know the destination so we can avoid dangerous neighborhoods and situations. No third party rides without a pic. Maximum screening of all rides should be a basic undeniable right. We know Lyft and Uber just want us to accept every request at penny profit and do not care about driver and highway safety, although they pretend to.
This tragic event will possibly be a rideshare game changer. All these bullying tactics to force drivers to do exactly what maximizes their profits, at whatever costs, may now be in jeopardy.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

itsablackmarket said:


> Problem is if either Lyft or Uber do this, they will lose market share. This is why it's up to the government to enforce that these measures are enacted by the company, that way it falls outside of market dynamics which will always favor the greediest company.


The sentiment is not wholly without merit, but with only two rideshare options in most markets which one do you think most drivers would be driving for during the period of increased pay rate?

So it would be more a contest of wills between drivers, and riders. Riders would all order from the company without the increased rates, and drivers would eschew those rides and work exclusively for the company requiring the increased rate.

In that scenario, and given that it's late, they're drunk, or tipsy, and just wanna get home, drivers will win out if they're disciplined enough to wait those riders out.



itsablackmarket said:


> But even if all these measures were taken, it's possible this still could happen. I say every rider has an in depth psychological screening before being allowed access. Otherwise every driver will live in fear like this. Matter of fact, I believe every citizen (and illegal immigrant) of the country should be required to have annual psychological screenings. We are a screwed up society. It's time the government fix it. They're the one's who ruined us. Especially Obama.


So let me get this right, you're complaining how government, especially Obama's, interference in our lives has made us psychologically imbalanced, and that the fix for that is for government to, in an even more onerous manner fix it through enforced psychological screenings?

Dear god I almost don't want to know, but what, pray tell, should that government do if it finds an individual citizen, or non-citizen psychologically wanting?

Also would it be a Democratic Government overseeing these screenings, or a Republican one?


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Drivincrazy said:


> This tragic event will possibly be a rideshare game changer. All these bullying tactics to force drivers to do exactly what maximizes their profits, at whatever costs, may now be in jeopardy.


I hope this tragedy brings out some changes. The Uber automated death last year shut down the automation testing in Arizona. That was in the same city, Tempe. Just a few mins away actually.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

mbd said:


> 130 am... all these bad activities happen late night and early mornings
> Matter of fact, I believe every citizen (and illegal immigrant) of the country should be required to have annual psychological screenings. We are a screwed up society. It's time the government fix it. They're the one's who ruined us. Especially Obama.


 Yeah OK.. I'm thinking maybe you need to be first in line


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> The sentiment is not wholly without merit, but with only two rideshare options in most markets which one do you think most drivers would be driving for during the period of increased pay rate?
> 
> So it would be more a contest of wills between drivers, and riders. Riders would all order from the company without the increased rates, and drivers would eschew those rides and work exclusively for the company requiring the increased rate.
> 
> ...


Better yet what criteria is used to determine psychological well being?... Doesn't something about this scream concentration camps, massive government spending, and end of free speech.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Better yet what criteria is used to determine psychological well being?... Doesn't something about this scream concentration camps, massive government spending, and end of free speech.


As to your first question that was sort of implied in my last sentence when I asked which party government would be doing the screening, 'cause the other side would probably find a reason to object.

As to your second question: Yes. Also I think you're forgetting the injection of copious amounts of psychotropic drugs 'cause you know that's going to be a thing.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> As to your first question that was sort of implied in my last sentence when I asked which party government would be doing the screening, 'cause the other side would probably find a reason to object.
> 
> As to your second question: Yes. Also I think you're forgetting the injection of copious amounts of psychotropic drugs 'cause you know that's going to be a thing.


The injection of copious amounts of psychotropic drugs is a thing now.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The injection of copious amounts of psychotropic drugs is a thing now.


Duh. That's what started it all. Also...Obama did it! Thanks Obama!!!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> know the destination so we can avoid dangerous neighborhoods


It's illegal to discriminate based on destination.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

njn said:


> It's illegal to discriminate based on destination.


The law is the law but common sense has to come into play. Night time in the hood is a no no. The people making the laws wouldn't be caught in the hood at 2am.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

But, it's not illegal to discriminate based on time available to complete ride and return home. A five minute ride in your neighborhood is far different than a 44 minute ride away from home. Double those minutes for return trip...about 1.5 hours. 
 If it is your last ride of the night at 5am after 15 rides, you might be a little tired and can do a shorter ride with no problem, but another 1.5 hours is a tired driver problem. This is the sort of thing that Uber and Lyft prioritize over safety. They don't care about driver preferences in any manner. I'd say that is a safety issue, very frequently. They just want us on the street with apps on, ready and willing to do rides for the most profit for them. All concern about safety is pretentious until driver safety is fully addressed with app modifications that include destination and a pic of pax. It takes only about 20 seconds on Uber's ID verification photo process.
Theses are easy app modifications. The question is: will Dara, Landon and John do what is necessary to help protect drivers.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Sodium101 said:


> I hope this tragedy brings out some changes.


I hope so too.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I think Uber and Lyft both should allow drivers to exercise their rights according to each state they live in. Problem is: drivers are typically stressed out over LOW PAY, so being disarmed minimizes drivers shooting paxholes.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Adding to this thread. 
*Stabbing death of Tempe Lyft driver prompts questions over rideshare weapons policies*
http://www.kxxv.com/story/39871996/...pts-questions-over-rideshare-weapons-policies


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Adding to this thread.
> *Stabbing death of Tempe Lyft driver prompts questions over rideshare weapons policies*
> http://www.kxxv.com/story/39871996/...pts-questions-over-rideshare-weapons-policies


I have like two days left before going back to taxi driving. Cops in my town expect me to have a PISTOL that fires REAL BULLETS.

No permit necessary, and we observe Castle Doctrine


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *The driver earned $2.62 for that trip!*


Insane.



Sodium101 said:


> https://www.abc15.com/news/region-southeast-valley/tempe/pd-pregnant-woman-stabbed-in-parking-lot-dies
> 
> *Tempe PD: Suspect stabbed, killed pregnant Lyft driver before taking off in car*
> 
> ...


So sad.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I have like two days left before going back to taxi driving. Cops in my town expect me to have a PISTOL that fires REAL BULLETS.
> 
> No permit necessary, and we observe Castle Doctrine


Amen brother.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *The driver earned $2.62 for that trip!*


True, but then married men are insane to begin with for getting married. They have a medical term for that ailment, it's called lost testicular disorder.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> True, but then married men are insane to begin with for getting married. They have a medical term for that ailment, it's called lost testicular disorder.


That's not appropriate in a thread about a lady and her child who were killed.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I hope they find the killer and sentence him to death by stabbing knife. Killing a pregnant woman who is driving to make a living is the lowers of lowest that someone can do.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Sodium101 said:


> Lyft decided to de-active the perps account _ _Like that is going to do anything while he is in jail. The woman also leaves behind 2 young kids, this woman is my age. Pretty sad to think it could happen to any one of us, getting shanked in the neck by a pax. She was probably trying to earn some extra coin after her kids were asleep and before the birth of the 3rd kiddo. Her family will have reminders of the event every time they are on the road and sees a Lyft/Uber sticker.
> _
> https://www.azfamily.com/news/pd-pr...cle_0c6096f4-234f-11e9-999c-57f0087fda31.html
> 
> ...


If there is a situation that demands more than their tired "copy and paste" response their PR team uses, I think this was it. One of your drivers and her unborn child _murdered while on the clock_ for you and two other children left behind (orphaned?). And that's all you have to say? Your only course of action is to simply deactivate the rider account?? Absolutely disgusting for such a callous, robotic response from Lyft. Scumbags.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *The driver earned $2.62 for that trip!*


Someone is awaiting their inheritance.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> If there is a situation that demands more than their tired "copy and paste" response their PR team uses, I think this was it. One of your drivers and her unborn child _murdered while on the clock_ for you and two other children left behind (orphaned?). And that's all you have to say? Your only course of action is to simply deactivate the rider account?? Absolutely disgusting for such a callous, robotic response from Lyft. Scumbags.


I know right. I read that I was thinking jesus h. christ that is a seriously ****ed up tone deaf response. Whomever released that should be fired immediately.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Stories like this make me glad I discriminate on pax. Not by race, sex, gender but whether they are trash whom can't hold a job. You won't see me driving in the hood hualing junkies around.

As for the weapons policy, lol, will these ****ers even pay for my funeral???
no one needs to know ur armed until you pull it out to use it.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> The sentiment is not wholly without merit, but with only two rideshare options in most markets which one do you think most drivers would be driving for during the period of increased pay rate?
> 
> So it would be more a contest of wills between drivers, and riders. Riders would all order from the company without the increased rates, and drivers would eschew those rides and work exclusively for the company requiring the increased rate.
> 
> ...


It would be based on science, so politics would be irrelevant. Do you ask a psychiatrist what their political leanings are? What one would do is restrict them from access to certain things until they get their mental stability back. Yes, Obama promoted mental instability. I do cast blame on him for that. Nature ALWAYS tries to find balance. We each as individuals either work with nature or against it. Trump is the result of nature trying to balance. The opposition of him is the crazy people who were manufactured under Obama. That's why you'll notice all of their criticism against him are based on hysteria, not logic.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

TBone said:


> I just read this and was gettin ready to post it. There was also an incident in New York where a bicyclist beat a driver with a lock then hopped on his car and was yelling.
> Word of advice...carry a weapon. Pepper Spray, Taser, Nunchuks, firearm of choice, etc. The only thing Uber can do is deactivate you but you may still be alive.
> Honestly, at this point we really should ban together and get the weapon policy removed.


Yes carry a weapon and if you live in a state where you can carry a gun and Uber tells you no, your life if worth more than making $2.50 cents on a short ride and wasting 45 minutes to do it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The


itsablackmarket said:


> Problem is if either Lyft or Uber do this, they will lose market share. This is why it's up to the government to enforce that these measures are enacted by the company, that way it falls outside of market dynamics which will always favor the greediest company.
> 
> But even if all these measures were taken, it's possible this still could happen. I say every rider has an in depth psychological screening before being allowed access. Otherwise every driver will live in fear like this. Matter of fact, I believe every citizen (and illegal immigrant) of the country should be required to have annual psychological screenings. We are a screwed up society. It's time the government fix it. They're the one's who ruined us. Especially Obama.


Streets would be empty with psych tests.

There would be study guides for dummies on internet for sale.

As with Most " Laws"
Only the Honest would suffer.

But


itsablackmarket said:


> It would be based on science, so politics would be irrelevant. Do you ask a psychiatrist what their political leanings are? What one would do is restrict them from access to certain things until they get their mental stability back. Yes, Obama promoted mental instability. I do cast blame on him for that. Nature ALWAYS tries to find balance. We each as individuals either work with nature or against it. Trump is the result of nature trying to balance. The opposition of him is the crazy people who were manufactured under Obama. That's why you'll notice all of their criticism against him are based on hysteria, not logic.


Obama gave us NDAA.
INDIFINITE DETENTION.

"


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Better yet what criteria is used to determine psychological well being?... Doesn't something about this scream concentration camps, massive government spending, and end of free speech.


" INDIFINITE DETENTION CAMPS" . . .


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

---> _ Lyft says it is assisting with the investigation, adding that the passenger's account has been permanently deactivated._

Good thing they deactivated the pax. The threat of having your account deactivated is a strong deterrent to committing murder, right? Wonder if he was even the one who ordered the ride?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

itsablackmarket said:


> Problem is if either Lyft or Uber do this, they will lose market share. This is why it's up to the government to enforce that these measures are enacted by the company, that way it falls outside of market dynamics which will always favor the greediest company.
> 
> But even if all these measures were taken, it's possible this still could happen. I say every rider has an in depth psychological screening before being allowed access. Otherwise every driver will live in fear like this. Matter of fact, I believe every citizen (and illegal immigrant) of the country should be required to have annual psychological screenings. We are a screwed up society. It's time the government fix it. They're the one's who ruined us. Especially Obama.


Yikes at that whole last paragraph.


----------



## Salvi (May 7, 2017)

Wheres the father at tho? Let's keep it real. You guys might not like to hear this but... Why get pregnant with a guy thats gonna send you out to work on the streets past midnight?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The 


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The law is the law but common sense has to come into play. Night time in the hood is a no no. The people making the laws wouldn't be caught in the hood at 2am.


People making the Laws cant go to the Bathroom without an entourage and 3 Lobbyists !


----------



## PAXinLove (Jan 28, 2019)

TBone said:


> Honestly, at this point we really should ban together and get the weapon policy removed.


He ordered the ride to steal her car to get back to California in what is certainly a drug-fueled and tragic misadventure. I am sure she would have gladly given up her car in exchange for her life and that of her unborn child had she the opportunity.

So if drivers were allowed to carry weapons, would someone do the same to get a gun?



Salvi said:


> Wheres the father at tho? Let's keep it real. You guys might not like to hear this but... Why get pregnant with a guy thats gonna send you out to work on the streets past midnight?


People almost never make babies by choice. Pregnant at 39? Likely not a choice. This driver, and her living orphans, deserve all the empathy in the world, regardless of how she got to that point.

BTW - Men often run away!


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/new...ession-in-honor-of-kristina-howato/ar-BBT3JxI

A bunch of drivers got together for a memorial drive. Turns out she was active in the ride share online group in her area. She could've been a member on here as well.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

PAXinLove said:


> People almost never make babies by choice.


I have to disagree with this one.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Here's a link to her GoFundMe:

https://www.gofundme.com/f/family-o...dVgR0zJs-BCQgrLO_jVggBv11kpym0WsDz40peD4Bv46I


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

She was just trying to get her Side Hustle on.... This is why you need to have knowledge of the areas you drive


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Slim Pete said:


> Here's a link to her GoFundMe:
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/f/family-o...dVgR0zJs-BCQgrLO_jVggBv11kpym0WsDz40peD4Bv46I


Pretty sad that her family has only been able to raise $14K. Another Uber driver who was killed by a wrong way driver was able to raise $280,000 in a shorter amount of time.

I know most of us are struggling but how about we donate our lowest fare for the week to the woman's cause. A few bucks is not gonna be much to us but collectively it can help out her family and kids.

Wrong way driver's 280k page.
https://www.gofundme.com/We-need-to-buy-permanent-shelter-for-the-family


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Does anybody think Logan green and his crew had enough class to do something for her family?


----------

